# Tyco S Chassis Question



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Bad Dawg has a NICE 1963 split window Corvette that he did up that fits a Tyco S chassis. While I do not have a Tyco S chassis, I was wondering if any of the other manufacturer's chassis came close or were a good fit as an alternative for this body? In other words - what other chassis is like the Tyco S chassis?

Thanks for the help as always guys!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

It's hard to find pics of this chassis, but, if I had to say, they almost look like they could be T-Jet chassis, right? I know its an old chassis with a box style motor. I appreciate anyone who has one to let me know what they think.

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

They were larger than a T-jet.Wider,longer,
with larger tires.Mine never ran real good.
Traded off or went in the showcase later .
I recommend just getting an S-chassis and
putting it on the wall.


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*Tyco S chassis*

They look to be longer, as I can can recall from memory. Maybe a direct email to the Man at Bad Dawg will clear this up. Several of us I am sure would like to fit a tjet under there. And cutting or moving a mounting sprue to fit is not beyond the scope of some of us.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't be sure of wheel base length, but other than that I don't see a reason why they wouldn't fit a T Jet. This was pulled from an active Bay listing, Search TYCO S Chassis if you're interested...


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

tonesua said:


> They look to be longer, as I can can recall from memory. Maybe a direct email to the Man at Bad Dawg will clear this up. Several of us I am sure would like to fit a tjet under there. And cutting or moving a mounting sprue to fit is not beyond the scope of some of us.


I actually did hit up Bad Dawg and unfortunately he was not sure if they would work on the T-Jet's or any other chassis. He directed me to put up a post here with you guys and see if anyone had any insight.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

tjettim said:


> They were larger than a T-jet.Wider,longer,
> with larger tires.Mine never ran real good.
> Traded off or went in the showcase later .
> I recommend just getting an S-chassis and
> putting it on the wall.


Had that thought too, but in doing an e-Bay search and even a Google search, the yieldings are very limited. As slotcarman posted, there is only one that I've found on e-Bay right now. So getting a chassis will be tough, at best.

Thanks Tjettim!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I can't be sure of wheel base length, but other than that I don't see a reason why they wouldn't fit a T Jet. This was pulled from an active Bay listing, Search TYCO S Chassis if you're interested...


Yup, I saw that one on e-Bay Slotcarman. Very limited on the number of chassis, much less working chassis or the parts to fix them even if you had a working chassis. Hence why I was wondering what chassis were close to them in size.

I may wait until I got some cash to throw at this and make a project out of it to see what chassis can fit under this body. As some may know, I own a '63 Vette and always like having a slot car to match - would be cool to get one of the bodies, do it up to match mine and drop it on a running chassis.

Thanks for all the help and feedback guys!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Just scratch build a chassis.It may be fun.I grafted
two T-jet chassis into a longer 4 wheel drive truck 
thingy when I was in Highschool.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

tjettim said:


> Just scratch build a chassis.It may be fun.I grafted
> two T-jet chassis into a longer 4 wheel drive truck
> thingy when I was in Highschool.


That would definitely be a new thing for me. I've never done any customizing and would not know where to begin - other than looking through the threads and posts here on HT to see if anyone did anything like that.

I don't know....I'll have to think about it. Really like the fact that he has a '63 body, but just wish it fit a chassis I had. I got some time to think and do some more searching until the cash is back....looks like that *MIGHT* not be to far away! Thank God!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

If you want to put a '63 vette on a tjet why not use an Aurora or a RRR clone?
hojoe


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

hojoe said:


> If you want to put a '63 vette on a tjet why not use an Aurora or a RRR clone?
> hojoe


I was mainly wanting to support Bad Dawg in his efforts. When I browsed through the bodies, that '63 caught my eye - because I own one. But he makes it for the Tyco S Chassis.

You are right, I could get clones, but mainly wanted to support Bad Dawg and check out the bodies that everyone is talking about.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I checked my tyco S chassis and the posts are in the right place but the whel location is really off . On a t-jet chassis the rear wheels would not sit any where close to right in the rear wheel pockets, i.e. the wheels would be too far forward. So yes you will need a tyco, Lionel , Marx, Eldon? ( the motor sticks up really high so that might be a problem with Eldon) or Atlas chassis. I tried these and they all will work on the tyco body except for the motor problem with the Eldon.
Hope this helps Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

clydeomite said:


> I checked my tyco S chassis and the posts are in the right place but the whel location is really off . On a t-jet chassis the rear wheels would not sit any where close to right in the rear wheel pockets, i.e. the wheels would be too far forward. So yes you will need a tyco, Lionel , Marx, Eldon? ( the motor sticks up really high so that might be a problem with Eldon) or Atlas chassis. I tried these and they all will work on the tyco body except for the motor problem with the Eldon.
> Hope this helps Clyde-0-Mite


Wow! Thanks Clyde-0-Mite! I really appreciate this! The Tyco S chassis appears to be a hard to get item, plus most of them look like they have issues or barely run. I've heard of the Eldon and Atlas chassis, but have not seen nor searched for them - gonna have to see where to get those. And I did not know that Lionel made HO cars - wow - gonna have to search for those too. Marx is a bit foreign to me too - another one I'll have to do some research on.

Thanks for doing this! I REALLY appreciate it! Now I'm gonna have my research cut out for me, but at least I know what I need in order for this body to fit on a chassis.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I am sending you a PM


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

clydeomite said:


> I am sending you a PM


Thank you! I sent you an e-mail last night Clyde.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

PD2... Lionel made a great running chassis in the early 60's, but then they seemed to have abandoned the HO car thing until the late 70's when they came out wth Power Passers (or was it TCR?) 

ANYWAY... the cars they made in the 60's were a can motor based chassis that blew the doors off T-jets... which makes me wonder why they weren't more popular then they were. Eldons were simular, but not as fast... same goes for most Atlas cars.... at least this is true with the cars in my collection. I have a half dozen Lionels and they're all VERY fast. They pop up on the bay pretty often... usually a Benz and usally they go for about 30 bucks... the Thunderbirds tend to go for more though.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> PD2... Lionel made a great running chassis in the early 60's, but then they seemed to have abandoned the HO car thing until the late 70's when they came out wth Power Passers (or was it TCR?)
> 
> ANYWAY... the cars they made in the 60's were a can motor based chassis that blew the doors off T-jets... which makes me wonder why they weren't more popular then they were. Eldons were simular, but not as fast... same goes for most Atlas cars.... at least this is true with the cars in my collection. I have a half dozen Lionels and they're all VERY fast. They pop up on the bay pretty often... usually a Benz and usally they go for about 30 bucks... the Thunderbirds tend to go for more though.


Thanks for the input on the chassis. The results from the searches were definitely yeilding some high-dollar chassis for all of them. I don't have the cash to mess with getting a chassis right now, but the other issue I see is availability...there is hardly any available. I may ditch this project and just look for something else once the cash flow is back.

I do appreciate everyone's feedback and help with identifying which chassis work for the Tyco S. Hopefully this will help someone else!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Where is VideoJimmy, He will know. PM him. tell him Hadaslot sent you. Maybe he is keeping it a secret.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

HadaSlot said:


> Where is VideoJimmy, He will know. PM him. tell him Hadaslot sent you. Maybe he is keeping it a secret.


Thanks HadaSlot! Actually, take a look a few posts before - Clyde-0-mite was able to tell us what chassis were similar to the Tyco S. Appears to be the Lionel, Marx, and Atlas chassis. VJ actually gave additional info on those chassis as well as some pricing and availability. No secrets being kept - the mystery has been solved. LOL!! Thanks! I really do appreciate all the help and feedback!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

